
Show HN: Procedural City Generator - photon_lines
https://codepen.io/photonlines/pen/JzaLYJ
======
atum47
hello there, I think people will better visualize your work if you host it and
provide some explanation about it. I took a quick look and it runs on the
browser, right? Using Three.js. You should make a git hub repo and write a
nice readme on your approach to create the procedural city.

~~~
photon_lines
Ahh indeed - the repo is here my friend:
[https://github.com/photonlines/Procedural-City-
Generator](https://github.com/photonlines/Procedural-City-Generator)

~~~
atum47
Nice, now go to this link and configure github to server your project as an
HTML website.

[https://help.github.com/en/github/working-with-github-
pages/...](https://help.github.com/en/github/working-with-github-
pages/configuring-a-publishing-source-for-your-github-pages-site)

